# Sconcerti:"Milan sorprendente, cambia giocatori ma vince"



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2020)

Sconcerti a Calciomercato.com

"E’ sorprendente come il Milan continui a vincere anche cambiando uomini e avversari. Quella che sembrava una squadra corta sta inserendo sempre nuovi giocatori e sempre con successo. Non darei troppa importanza ai risultati del dopo lockdown, sono finiti insieme a quel tipo di Milan. Questa squadra nasce da lì, ma va giudicata per quello che fa da inizio stagione, per la facilità e l’eleganza con cui sa vincere. Va bene Ibrahimovic, ma al Milan stanno segnando tutti e in pochi minuti, anche Diaz e il ragazzo di Norvegia.

Siamo in una fase di costruzione quasi miracolosa e in un ambiente che al Milan onestamente non ricordo. Prima guidava Berlusconi, oggi è la squadra che traina la società. Sono state accettate dimensioni mai pensate prima e rilanciate con amore quasi provinciale. Non c’è arroganza in questo Milan, non ci sono per ora gli obblighi, le necessità che opprimono le grandi squadre. Non sarà sempre così, ma sembra già un modello realizzato."


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sconcerti a Calciomercato.com
> 
> "E’ sorprendente come il Milan continui a vincere anche cambiando uomini e avversari. Quella che sembrava una squadra corta sta inserendo sempre nuovi giocatori e sempre con successo. Non darei troppa importanza ai risultati del dopo lockdown, sono finiti insieme a quel tipo di Milan. Questa squadra nasce da lì, ma va giudicata per quello che fa da inizio stagione, per la facilità e l’eleganza con cui sa vincere. Va bene Ibrahimovic, ma al Milan stanno segnando tutti e in pochi minuti, anche Diaz e il ragazzo di Norvegia.
> 
> Siamo in una fase di costruzione quasi miracolosa e in un ambiente che al Milan onestamente non ricordo. Prima guidava Berlusconi, oggi è la squadra che traina la società. Sono state accettate dimensioni mai pensate prima e rilanciate con amore quasi provinciale. Non c’è arroganza in questo Milan, non ci sono per ora gli obblighi, le necessità che opprimono le grandi squadre. Non sarà sempre così, ma sembra già un modello realizzato."



Belle parole, ma come sempre Sconcerti a seconda di come si sveglia la mattina si lancia in sviolinate che possono fare più male che bene. Io sono contentissimo di vedere un Milan così squadra e penso che i meriti vadano divisi equamente tra società, allenatore e squadra (e Ibra), ma è davvero troppo presto per parlare di "modello realizzato". Io aspetto la prova del 9 per capire di che pasta siamo davvero fatti: come gestiremo (perché prima o poi arriveranno) le prime sconfitte o giornate storte. Gli anni scorsi quando iniziava a girare male andava male per mesi e lì si buttavano via decine di punti al vento.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sconcerti a Calciomercato.com
> 
> "E’ sorprendente come il Milan continui a vincere anche cambiando uomini e avversari. Quella che sembrava una squadra corta sta inserendo sempre nuovi giocatori e sempre con successo. Non darei troppa importanza ai risultati del dopo lockdown, sono finiti insieme a quel tipo di Milan. Questa squadra nasce da lì, ma va giudicata per quello che fa da inizio stagione, per la facilità e l’eleganza con cui sa vincere. Va bene Ibrahimovic, ma al Milan stanno segnando tutti e in pochi minuti, anche Diaz e il ragazzo di Norvegia.
> 
> Siamo in una fase di costruzione quasi miracolosa e in un ambiente che al Milan onestamente non ricordo. Prima guidava Berlusconi, oggi è la squadra che traina la società. Sono state accettate dimensioni mai pensate prima e rilanciate con amore quasi provinciale. Non c’è arroganza in questo Milan, non ci sono per ora gli obblighi, le necessità che opprimono le grandi squadre. Non sarà sempre così, ma sembra già un modello realizzato."



Ci sono moduli e schemi che i giocatori conoscono a memoria perché racchiudono l'abc del calcio, il 4-4-2 è tra questi. 
Il Milan gioca col 4-2-3-1 che altro non è che il fratellino del 4-4-2.
Anche le rappresentative nazionali un tempo usavano questi moduli per facilitare inserimenti dei nuovi, gioco, conoscenze. 

Il Milan gioca bene e non risente del turn over perché l'intelaiatura è solida e tutti conoscono lo spartito. 
Tutti sanno come muoversi e tutti sanno quando alternare il calcio orizzontale a quello verticale. 

Facciamo le cose semplici e le facciamo bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono moduli e schemi che i giocatori conoscono a memoria perché racchiudono l'abc del calcio, il 4-4-2 è tra questi.
> Il Milan gioca col 4-2-3-1 che altro non è che il fratellino del 4-4-2.
> Anche le rappresentative nazionali un tempo usavano questi moduli per facilitare inserimenti dei nuovi, gioco, conoscenze.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo anche smesso di acquistare il giocatore perché il procuratore di turno voleva che lo si prendesse. Il modulo operandi di raiolana memoria che affondava le radici già nell’era di Moratti (“se vuoi Bergkamp devi prenderti pure Jonk”) è stato definitivamente abbandonato a favore di un approccio di scouting funzionale ed economico. Quello che mi dispiace è che Maldini e Massara non abbiano avuto a disposizione le risorse necessarie per completare la squadra.


----------

